
Boeing didn't want to re-engine the 737 - mimixco
https://leehamnews.com/2019/03/20/boeing-didnt-want-to-re-engine-the-737-but-had-design-standing-by/#more-29704
======
mimixco
In retrospect, it looks like they should have gone with their original idea
and built a new small airplane from a clean sheet design.

It could have been fly by wire and included the important flight envelope
protection controls that can't just be glommed-on to the older 737 design.

~~~
Gibbon1
That's not a bad point, it starts sounding like they needed to add features to
a system that was never architected to handle them. Specially the MASC system
needed more access to global state than was available in the module it was
implemented in.

Probably didn't want to do a clean sheet design because of the mess they were
in with 787 Dreamliner.

